# Toronto: in need of someone who can fix/re-do a botched paint job



## Magz (Aug 12, 2020)

Any in the GTA able to refinish/clear coat a guitar? I screwed up a paint job royally and am ready to give up and hand it off to someone more talented than I. 
Moving soon so I wont have time to really take it slow and do it myself.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Not everyone's definition of "GTA" extends this far, but Ritchie Girvan of Strings and Refinishing in Port Perry does some nice work.


----------



## Magz (Aug 12, 2020)

Unfortunately I don't drive. Would have to see if a friend can bring me out to him


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

If you do the prep work, sanding, taping etc, a local auto body shop could do it for you.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Alastair Miller.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

My recommendation would depend on what guitar you are referring to. Also what level of work is involved. 
Fender
Gibson
Other
Vintage 
New
Used


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> If you do the prep work, sanding, taping etc, a local auto body shop could do it for you.


or a furniture restorer, or airbrush artist.


Music Instruments | Gallery | Home


these guys even come to you


----------

